
Too Many Cooks – Exploiting the Internet-of-TR-069-Things (2014) [video] - milankragujevic
https://media.ccc.de/v/31c3_-_6166_-_en_-_saal_6_-_201412282145_-_too_many_cooks_-_exploiting_the_internet-of-tr-069-things_-_lior_oppenheim_-_shahar_tal
======
badrabbit
This is one of my favorite C3 talks. I wonder how many TR-069 services are
still online? There has been a _lot_ of IoT exploitation and abuse since then.

------
ac29
Slides:
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/system...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/system/attachments/2525/original/too-
many-cooks-exploiting-tr069_tal-oppenheim_31c3.pdf)

